# WOW is taking the RV out of hybernation WORK



## LEN (Jan 15, 2011)

Getting ready for the winter trip to the south land. Quartzsite first stop other than overnight. Got the rig out of storage added water, and that was a mess, was just going to fill the HWheater and a 1/2 tank on board and heard a bad sound. Ran inside and saw INK(black) running across the kitchen floor headed for the living room. Well not ink but really looked bad. You know the carbon $$$$$ filter under the sink, freeze must have popped it loose and the water came out of it laiden with the carbon, black as ink. Two hour and two plus rolls of paper towels and I'm back to start.
Wash the piggy and now she's just kinda back to normal. 1/2 cloths and 1/2 food loaded rest tomorrow all gassed(dieseled) aired up and all but ready to roll.
Anyone else headed for Q? Will be La Pomosa south on the east side in about 5 days. And stay 10-14 days. And see what I don't have don't need but must have for the RV at the show. Will have internet so if anyone wants to get together for MMMMMMMMMM whatever.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Re: WOW is taking the RV out of hybernation WORK

sorry about the mishap. I hope and wish you a good trip with no more problems.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 15, 2011)

Re: WOW is taking the RV out of hybernation WORK

Len I thought you where in Mexico?


----------



## LEN (Jan 15, 2011)

Re: WOW is taking the RV out of hybernation WORK

I were for two weeks,but been back for a week tomorrow. Can't stay home in a new house LOL, for cryin out loud, gotta hit the road. Adventure to do, things to see, people to meet, you guys know.

LEN


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

Re: WOW is taking the RV out of hybernation WORK

yea sounds like fun ,, wish i could be in u'r shoes ,, but that  is not outta the picture yet ,, give me a few more months and i will be on the road ,, and not to just one beach ,, but all that i can find ,, even if i can;t get there in the MH ,, life is too short ,, i want to live it all ,, and at any cost


----------



## try2findus (Jan 17, 2011)

Re: WOW is taking the RV out of hybernation WORK

You GO Rod!  That's the attitude~just do it!


----------

